

Mild intoxication can actually boost creative problem solving - bmcmanus
http://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/go-ahead-have-a-beer-at-the-office.html

======
ryanherman
I think I've come up with some crazy far out ideas in a mild state of
intoxication that I've made realty the next day. It takes down the "That's
impossible" wall.

